# Water Damage to Ceramic Tile



## southernpride (Dec 2, 2009)

Can standing water damage ceramic tile flooring?


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

southernpride said:


> Can standing water damage ceramic tile flooring?


Only if it wasn't installed properly to protect against standing water


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

southernpride said:


> Can standing water damage ceramic tile flooring?


Water can't damage tile. It can damage what's under the tile.


----------



## southernpride (Dec 2, 2009)

could it cause the grout to loosen and crack therfore having loose tiles


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

As already stated standing water can cause problems when the substrate is not made to hold water. You see, ceramic tile does not make an installation waterproof. So, it's not the tile or grout's fault, it's the way it was installed.

Generally the only time a floor needs to be made waterproof is on a shower floor. 

Will you tell us the type of room this is and exactly how and with what it was installed.

Jaz


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

southernpride said:


> could it cause the grout to loosen and crack therfore having loose tiles


No.

Grout is not there to ensure the tiles stay bonded. It has no structural purpose.


----------



## coveinspiration (Jul 6, 2009)

If you wanna avoid damage put down kerdi under the tile. It's expensive, but it works. I don't think you can damage ceramic tile.

Colin
www.covefinishings.com


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Kerdi under the floor tile......:blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Kerdi under the floor tile......:blink:


I use it closets!!:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hell, with all the bickering in the drywall section, to hell with paper or mesh. I'm gonna start using kerdi-band for drywall seams! :whistling


----------



## coveinspiration (Jul 6, 2009)

I use Kerdi in all my showers on the floor and walls.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

coveinspiration said:


> I use Kerdi in all my showers on the floor and walls.


The OP was discussing floor tile, not shower tile.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

southernpride said:


> could it cause the grout to loosen and crack therfore having loose tiles


The sub floor is probably partical board or OSB which expanded when it got wet and is causing the results you are seeing.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> The sub floor is probably partical board or OSB which expanded when it got wet and is causing the results you are seeing.


There you have it. From the first guy who i would ask.:laughing: Wow over 11,000 post. I remember when Michael was in the hundreds.:laughing:


----------



## CapstoneMan (Jan 16, 2010)

OK, back to the original question. Can Water damage ceramic tile, NO. Being I live in a flood area and I restore floors I have seen homes with 4' of water in them and the tile was fine. Then again I have seen homes with 2" of water in them and seen tile come loose. You have an option then. If your tile are loose then you can use Inject a Floor and reattach the tile with out damaging the grout. IF the gout is coming loose and cracking then you have other problems that need to be looked at. f this is on a pier and beam, or a wood subfloor it all needs to come out.


----------

